# Small track power supply?



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll apologize up front, because this has probably been discussed a hundred times, but I'm in the process of building a small 4' x 7' Tomy four lane oval. I use an industrial power supply on my big road course, but looking for an inexpensive alternative for this little oval. Run the road course at 24v, but not looking to go more than 18v on this oval.
Track will be used for Magna Traction, AFX and T-Jet almost exclusively. No inline magnet cars!
Any suggestions for power supply options. Have a pile of wall-warts and could do one for each lane, but looking for other and all ideas?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Laptop power supplies, you can find them on Ebay or I go to the local Goodwill store, many times you can find 20v-2+ amps, would easily run 2 lanes and most likely all 4, I get them for $1 to $2 most of the time. Their small and really clean dc supplies.

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Nintendo Game Cube power 12v.
Computer Speaker power warts (various 10 - 20 v) with some amps.

Keep all TOMY orange adapters and splice them in. 
Maybe a 12v inside 14v middle and a 16-18v on outside


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> I'll apologize up front, because this has probably been discussed a hundred times, but I'm in the process of building a small 4' x 7' Tomy four lane oval. I use an industrial power supply on my big road course, but looking for an inexpensive alternative for this little oval. Run the road course at 24v, but not looking to go more than 18v on this oval.
> Track will be used for Magna Traction, AFX and T-Jet almost exclusively. No inline magnet cars!
> Any suggestions for power supply options. Have a pile of wall-warts and could do one for each lane, but looking for other and all ideas?


I use 4 wallwarts ...1 fer each lane on my LL 4 X 15.5 track... no additional power splices either... works GREAT... just have crappy controllers ..well got 2 Parma econo's, waiting to get 2 more (90 ohm) & install.. 
OK...I'M LAZY!!!!! :drunk::freak: SHEESH!!! wave

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I had a former shop/track owner, friend actually contact me last night, offering to let me borrow his pair of 18v 10amp power supplies that were used on his shop's track.

I am going to look into three possible set ups. 

#1. Tapping into the power supply from my road course and adding a rheostat to adjust the voltage into the oval. Only drawback is whether both tracks will be able to be used at the same time. I pretty sure it will handle it and honestly, 99.9% of the time, I'm alone in the shop.

#2. Using the lap-top and or P/C speaker power supplies.

#3. Been given the option to eventually buy the loaner P/S's. Been offered a good deal, half of original value, but that would still be the most expensive route.

#4. Last option would be a wall-wart for each lane. Have enough of them lying around (don't we all?). This track will mostly see fairly stock cars, but not sure it will handle the low ohm arms in my more serious cars?


----------

